# Forza 2



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

Anyone got this?
I have it along with Grid, Dirt, PGR4 and GTA, I keep going back to forza two. Can't belive how realistic it is!
Anyway I do play on live when I can be bothered so if anyone wants a game my tag's SJB1992.
Just wondering though i've tried auctioning a few car's and not getting anywhere and when I buy car's I go to sell them to find out there gifts and get 100cr for them. Can somone do me a list of all the car's that are gifts so I dont end up wasting my money! Saying that my best buy was a Volvo S60R for £6,000CR


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

your back?

go to the forza motorsport website for the info you need


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

d3m0n said:


> your back?
> 
> go to the forza motorsport website for the info you need


No it's all an illusion :lol:
I forget all the time about the Forza website.
How do you get your photos when you take them? I tell it to upload and it says it has but they never turn up?


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

forza 3 is out in feb/march 2009 that will be the dogs.... and hopefully give GT5 a run for its money even though it seems that might not be out till christmas 2009


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

Think i've got it now 

















Been wondering how to do it for weeks


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

^^ looks EXACTLY like my old S60 :lol:

didnt find it did THAT real well though


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Is dirt good? I got it the other day but not allowed it til xmas, haha


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

alan_mcc said:


> Is dirt good? I got it the other day but not allowed it til xmas, haha


YES! You'll have fun with it :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Bailes1992 said:


> Think i've got it now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A volvo in forza motorsport? Hmmm..... World's gone insane


----------



## DEEJAY (Sep 6, 2008)

bailes ive sent you a fr over x-box, if you need any cars or money then give me a shout


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks DJ  could be handy as im only playing as a novice and I have **** all money, getting 5% more now mind because I put it on manual. Too easy :lol:


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Hey, i'm into this. Lets have some ring laptimes up here! Get into arcade mode, any category, post your category and laptime! :thumb:

I'll start

R1 - 06:21:397


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

Usually get mid 9's to low 10's in my old Golf which was 500+bhp or in my Volvo S60.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

kings.. said:


> forza 3 is out in feb/march 2009 that will be the dogs.... and hopefully give GT5 a run for its money even though it seems that might not be out till christmas 2009


Are you sure mate? i don't even think its been announced officially yet???


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Ill upload a few of my car pics later - have a half finished Valvoline Lancia takes ages!

Best racing game ever


----------



## mtxfiesta (Nov 8, 2007)

yup best racing game ever heres some of mine


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Brazo said:


> Are you sure mate? i don't even think its been announced officially yet???


This game will not come out untill the new xbox arrives i can guarantee that.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

P4UL WRX said:


> This game will not come out untill the new xbox arrives i can guarantee that.


I wouldnt go that far i doubt the next next Gen stuff will be out for a while yet (i bloody hope not anyway), I know its on two discs as there's too much data (damn Sony and their Bluray!)


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

I LOVE DEE JAY 

He gave me 2.5 mil's worth of cars


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

I still play this from time to time, lost all my cars when i swapped my gamertag to another machine but not my saved game data. Mainly mess about with Focus ST's as im not the best driver around on this game.




























Gamertag is the same as i use on here.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

Deejay gave me an ST and I can't belive how realistic the sounds are! Sounds exactly like the Volvo.


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

I got this excellent game..... add scudy23 if you want i will show you how to drive......lol


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I've got it, just spent a whole load of money on a Koenigsegg CCGTR or something...the white one with the stickers! Goes like a bat out of hell!

I've also got 2 Tommi Makkinen Edition Evos thanks to the good folks at Turn 10  (And no, you can't have one)


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

sorry to revive such an old thread, but i have a question as my parents just realised they bought me this game for christmas and it has been sitting in their cupboard for about 3 months! haha

i have the 1.5 civic vti as i love these cars, it is still FWD but there is absolutely nothing i can do to tune it any further - it already has hit about 185 which i am chuffed with.. time for a RWD conversion? i have the money to replace the mods.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

alan_mcc said:


> sorry to revive such an old thread, but i have a question as my parents just realised they bought me this game for christmas and it has been sitting in their cupboard for about 3 months! haha
> 
> i have the 1.5 civic vti as i love these cars, it is still FWD but there is absolutely nothing i can do to tune it any further - it already has hit about 185 which i am chuffed with.. time for a RWD conversion? i have the money to replace the mods.


Yeah, usually the engine transplants allow you to increase the power even further than normal. I recently made a RWD Celica with 500+bhp from a pre made tuner car so it has the widebody kit on it;



I'm well chuffed with it!


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Now ive got my dongle ill get some of my pics up

Either off my "glitch" account or the normal one


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

how can i get my forza pics up? i don't have xbox live..


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

i did the RWD conversion on my civic and replaced the mods - i think it's pushing about 624bhp, i'll check to make sure

thing can fly! brakes don't get a chance to cool down.
i'd love to give one of you lot of a shot!


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

I've had my Xbox for a week or so and other than going online with my Bro in law I had a go on Forza today............................Now is it me but everytime I over took someone they spun me off......., I was hoping for some good old racing but it turned out to be carnage...............:wall:

Also got my @rse kicked on Fifa too.................:lol::lol:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

^ i know exactly what you mean! especially round a corner, they seem to clip the back of you. what car you driving? it seems to happen so much worse with RWD

i just finished all the "proving grounds" races, the reward was nice but the heavyweight championship seemed to last ages!


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> ^ i know exactly what you mean! especially round a corner, they seem to clip the back of you. what car you driving? it seems to happen so much worse with RWD
> 
> i just finished all the "proving grounds" races, the reward was nice but the heavyweight championship seemed to last ages!


I was in a Porsche GT something or other?? It was tuned so it didn't handle to start with!! It was like a lamb to the slaughter.

I've just finished proving grounds also, I am enjoying the endurance races at the mo.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

i'd quite like to unlock the endurance races..! any idea what level they come along?
i have the steering wheel and the game feels a lot more responsive and aggressive - i find myself fighting the steering

with respects to tuning, what i do is is play about with different settings and see what i find comfortable - playing with the rear diff. always produces some odd results!


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

i love this game but i traded it in  time to buy it again i think, i made an aston with the decals the same as on the front cover, how do you get photos on the computer as i am sure i have uploaded some but it was ages ago


----------



## RichieLee (Jun 29, 2008)

where the hell can you pick up a cheap copy of this nowadays? I cant find it anywhere, only recently got my own xbox 360 finally.


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

RichieLee said:


> where the hell can you pick up a cheap copy of this nowadays? I cant find it anywhere, only recently got my own xbox 360 finally.


http://www.powerplaydirect.com/asp/itemdetails.asp?prodID=1662303&currsec=GA

cheapest i could find!!


----------



## RichieLee (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm looking at a bundle copy with viva pinata on ebay could be a cheap buy!


----------



## RichieLee (Jun 29, 2008)

woohoo! Just got forza 2 and viva pinata for £10 Cant complain really it's 2 games for a tenner. Should keep me occupied for a while.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

forza 2 will keep you occupied for some while.. specially starting off!
i got it for £14.99 outta gamestation, thought it was gonna be expensive


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

does anyone know how to set up xbox live?
i'm not wireless, all i have is

a cheapy modem with only one ethernet port bit
a ethernet cable
and my xbox 360

i've spent *ages* building a yellow/black nismo R32 skyline [i'm talking the old style] and would love to sell it


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

alan_mcc said:


> i did the RWD conversion on my civic and replaced the mods - i think it's pushing about 624bhp, i'll check to make sure
> 
> thing can fly! brakes don't get a chance to cool down.
> i'd love to give one of you lot of a shot!


:lol: I've got a Civic with stupid power too, I had to downgrade it recently to enter a few races. My Golf is an absolute monster too, I raced a few friends with it recently, they were in Zondas and they were in hysterics as I shot off into the lead at the start line!


----------



## titchster (Mar 24, 2008)

Regarding the 1.5 Civic.

I did a B18 conversion, turbo'd it. Running 500 odd bhp I think, and still driveable.

Favourite car has got to be my turbo'd 'Teg though, as its just as driveable as it was N/A, just so long as you dont give it full beans mid corner.:devil:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

hi titch^

i'm looking for a decent Class A car for the Silverstone endurance race.. you done it?

i've tried lots of different cars, some can fly past the other opponents but fly onto the grass at corners, some are too slow etc etc

think i might be being too aggressive round the corners with RWD, tried FWD it just understeers, AWD an idea?


----------

